# Natural progesterone: pros and cons?



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Mamas, I am experiencing my 2nd miscarriage in the past 3 months. I'm wondering if I need progesterone. My m/w mentioned it but didn't go into details. Can anyone here tell me the advantages and disadvantages to the natural progesterone cream (the kind you find in the health food store, it has yam and soy in it)? TIA


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi mama,
My first m/c was due to low progesterone so when I got pg with my son, I used the progesterone cream from the healthfood store and weaned off of it at 10 weeks. I dont know if that helped or if either way I would have continued the pregnancy. Be careful that the cream doesnt have cohash in it. In November 2004 I got pregnant and I went to get progesterone cream again and I bought one because I had had some spotting and when I started using it, I started bleeding more. I stopped using it but I noticed later it has cohash in it and I wonder if that made me lose the baby and it still bothers me that I used that and if it was my fault or not. I do have a history of early m/c so I try to tell myself that it was nothing I did or didnt do but I still get a twinge of regret when I see progesterone bottles, weird I know. I got pg with my daughter 4.5 months after that and I didnt use any progesterone and carried her to term (PAST term. LOL)


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Desiree. It turns out that I didn't miscarry. I have a subchorionic hematoma that hemoraged. I decided to buy the cream at the hfs (Emerita brand, m/w recommended it) so I'm using that now. Hopefully it'll help. But, as far as I know, it couldn't hurt. It doesn't have cohosh in it luckily







. Thanks for sharing







.


----------

